# What size plastic worms do you use?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Before the advent of outdoor chat rooms I often engaged in fishing. If I found something that caught big fish, I would buy 10 of them. Doing so, I have collected a large amount of fishing tackle.

I was going thru my plastic worms and tube jigs today looking for my burbot stuff and found these relics:









I even have replacement worms:









I don't see these worms for sale out here, but I don't get to the city much.

What size of plastic worms do you use? :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I would like to see the fish that eats an 18 inch worm that is for sure! :mrgreen:


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

If you used one of those around here the Fish would be Laughing there Gills off.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

How do you get off thinking you can post pictures of your huge worm on a family friendly site such as this?! Come on Goob, and from a mod, no less. :wink: :wink: :lol: 

In all seriousness to the ACTUAL topic, those things are huge! I don't think there's a fish in Utah big enough to even get the hook in it's lip, let alone the plastic in its gut. That's insane! Did you ever catch anything on those?


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

That is a huge worm :!:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The darker worm even has a built-in cavity; a scent pocket is my guess!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Those worms are larger than most of the fish I catch. They probably scare more fish away than they catch! :wink:


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Holy crap! I use anywhere from 3"-6" worms. I have not had much luck with worms in Utah though. Not sure why. I use to slaughter the bass and crappie with them when I lived in Washington.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Can I have one of those? I could fish one of those wacky rigged on a drop shot for the smallies here at Jordanelle.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> How do you get off thinking you can post pictures of your huge worm on a family friendly site such as this?! Come on Goob, and from a mod, no less. :wink: :wink: :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness to the ACTUAL topic, those things are huge! I don't think there's a fish in Utah big enough to even get the hook in it's lip, let alone the plastic in its gut. That's insane! Did you ever catch anything on those?


 :lol:

Back when I built a lot of fishing rods I use to do outdoor shows; had a little booth.

The plastic worms drew people in. Funny I don't remember where I got them at and I have a very good memory. Just the other day *GaryFish* said my memory was so good I could remember things that haven't even happened yet!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Those look like striper lures. Lived on the east coast for a couple years and they fish for stripers with lures like that. Sandworms are a popular live bait used for stripers, especially by the surfcasters, and they can get up to a foot long.


----------

